
The back view of Colossus - 2,500 valves  - raganwald
http://www.mobypicture.com/user/stephenfry/view/208819
======
raganwald
Especially interesting to me is that Stephen Fry posted this picture. He is
such a techno-geek!

~~~
ErrantX
indeed. One of the saddest things ever is that Douglas Adams never got to play
with Twitter. To paraphrase SF on that very subject: it would have been New
Stuff. And New Stuff + DA + SF would have been amazing :(

